# "Be the envy....!" Only $3295



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Craigslist ad:https://swmi.craigslist.org/tls/d/new-buffalo-honda-hs928tas-snowblower/7018875886.html


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Costs a lot to be cool.....


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The guy's actually right though, the older models were built better with less problems than the new ones. 
I don't know if he will get the price he wants though.
But Honda's do hold their value.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I feel like a (potential) sucker here as I'm probably missing the joke - but that machine is listed $350 US above the list price of a new HSS928ATD.....

Looks like it might have a new chute, too; or were the orginal HS chutes cut that low?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I offered him $1k cash and he took it..boom

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I feel like a (potential) sucker here as I'm probably missing the joke - but that machine is listed $350 US above the list price of a new HSS928ATD.....
> 
> Looks like it might have a new chute, too; or were the orginal HS chutes cut that low?


MSRP of the HSS1332AT is $3209.00 and around here the most extreme very clean examples of HS928TAS usually are listed and sold at about 2K.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

my used 900 dollar 2015 ariens 28inch 414 will run circles around that
a fool and his money are soon parted
its worth 1k mint


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that's a 2014 or 15 I think and yes, IMHO this K model is built better than the new ones. He may get close to his asking price in the middle of a 3 day snowstorm. more power to him if he does.

nothing wrong asking....... the market will determine sales price.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

It looks in really nice condition and maybe a new chute. Assuming no problems I'd say a fair price would be $2k but they might get someone to bite and pay more. 

Buyer beware, do the homework and observe the 7Ps.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

"Be the envy" is good marketing I guess, but P.T. Barnum was right so some fool probably will pay that for it.


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

What do they say.......there's a buyer for very thing. But, I think he will have a long wait!


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

With all due respect..Be the envy of what?...a second mortgage just to own the da** thing? :blink:


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> that's a 2014 or 15 I think and yes, IMHO this K model is built better than the new ones. He may get close to his asking price in the middle of a 3 day snowstorm. more power to him if he does.
> 
> nothing wrong asking....... the market will determine sales price.


You are correct O.P.. The older K models were built a lot better than the newer HSS models. They didn't have the problems with the clogging issues and the Hydro Tranmissions were built by Honda back then.
The Honda transmissions were by far better than the Hydro-Gear units and they were serviceable if ever needed. The Hydro-Gear is a non serviceable unit, and they don't have the high quality parts and materials used in their manufacturing that the Honda units had.
I have repaired and replaced far too many Hydro-Gear units on different manufacturers machines that it isn't funny, they don't hold up at all compared to the original Honda manufactured units built back in the 90's before Honda went "Big Box" and got cheap with everything to cut corners.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

You guys in the US are certainly spoiled with the pricing. MSRP for a HSS1332CTD here is 5k CAD.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

blue dragon said:


> You guys in the US are certainly spoiled with the pricing. MSRP for a HSS1332CTD here is 5k CAD.


I hear you, although, personally, I would love to have the option of buying the little track drive 22" 622 which isn't available in the USA.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I hear you, although, personally, I would love to have the option of buying the little track drive 22" 622 which isn't available in the USA.


I remember selling a couple of the 622 models back in the mid 90's. They were rugged little machines with no belts to worry about. They used a direct drive with a motorcycle type clutch, wet multi-plate.
They weren't a big seller though, everyone wanted the bigger two stage or the little push type single stage.
I guess that's why they stopped offering them in the USA.
They were a little too small for a two stage and a little single stage push type was easier to maneuver than they were. But we did sell them for the few years they were available here in the USA.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

$3295 = Canadian dollars LOL

If I recall Used Hondas on Kijii if FB marketplace typically run $2700 to $3000ish Canadian in these parts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"be the envy"

thats a real thing around here .."keeping up with the Jones"

in the last 3 months we have 3 new highly priced pick up trucks on our street. all of them are Dodge Ram trucks. I have a 97 Toyota Tacoma.

better buy a new one if I wanna keep up.....


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> "be the envy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry they are all leased probably . People love to throw money down the drain.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> "be the envy"
> 
> thats a real thing around here .."keeping up with the Jones"
> 
> ...


Naw, just wait. They'll be jealous when you have antique tags on it....


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> "be the envy"
> 
> thats a real thing around here .."keeping up with the Jones"
> 
> ...


I'd rather have that older Toyota trucks any day then having one of those FIAT RAM trucks.
You couldn't pay me enough to take one of those FIAT trucks with all the problems they have and how fast they loose their value, they do not hold up at all.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> I'd rather have that older Toyota trucks any day then having one of those FIAT RAM trucks.
> You couldn't pay me enough to take one of those FIAT trucks with all the problems they have and how fast they loose their value, they do not hold up at all.


That's what I was thinking. I don't know what the neighbors were thinking but I never follow the crowd anyway. I do my homework . I have the Tacoma with the 3.4 not the 3.0 that they had problems with. No frame problems . It has over 200k on it and still runs like a top.


should never had crowed about it. got a pretty good leak this morning. oil level is fine so suspect tranny oil. it's a manual


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> "be the envy"
> 
> thats a real thing around here .."keeping up with the Jones"
> 
> ...



I ( happily) have never been one to keep up with anybody. I dance to the music I want to, not because I have to. :wink2:


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I offered him $1k cash and he took it..boom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So you're the new owner? Congrats


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

That is a loooong drive for a snowblower.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

SilentHatch said:


> So you're the new owner? Congrats


Still posted so $1000 "boom" payment was kept by seller and funneled into Bitcoin and then into S&H Green Stamps.


----------

